# Locking Your Hitch Rack/BIke ?s



## Backnsaddleagain (Aug 8, 2006)

I just bought a Kuat Sherpa and I'm so far a big fan. I'm not sold on the lock that came with it being the most secure. The rack comes with a cable that is locked by the 3/8 hitch pin. I measured the holes on the rack and there is a 5/8" one (assuming my Harbor Freight caliper is accurate). I was considering buying an locking 5/8" hitch pin and and one or two cable locks to lock the bikes to the hitch itself. What do you guys suggest? Thanks.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

This is the Hitch Pin lock I use. There are many other brands but this one has served me well for the past 5 years.

As for locking the bikes, Once the hitch pin lock is in place, I run a cable and U-lock through the bikes to the safety chain loop on the receiver.

I'll leave the bikes locked like that if we're in a restaurant but I wouldn't leave them like that over night in a hotel parking lot.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Products - Motorcycle Locks - 8295DPSCC - Master Lock®
I use a receiver lock like Caffeine Powered showed and this Master motorcycle lock through my frame and then cuffed to the receiver. I still try not to let the bike out of my sight.


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

I use a NY krypto lock and 5 ft cable. Loop the cable into the welded loop on your hitch and with the other end lace it to the hook and lock the bike. By doing this you lock rack and bike to the car. If you still want a hitch lock Advance Auto is having a sale on them.


----------

